# To 3G or Not 3G - that is the question



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

So, my birthday is in 2 months and I'm considering asking Hubby for the Paperwhite (although my Kindle Keyboard is fine, it IS 2 years old, and that's my excuse  ).  I've never owned a Kindle that didn't have 3G (except the Fire, which I don't think of as an e-reader).  I'm thinking I won't miss the 3G much.  I have excellent wifi at home.  

What functions do I need 3G for aside from getting new books? I use "search" from time to time to remember who characters are. I like "go to" to see the front cover and the copyright date, and sometimes the table of contents.  That's about all I use when I'm out and about. I can wait till I'm home to "shop the Kindle store". For those with 3G, what do you use it for?


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

When your on vacation and need a new book its fantastic. No need to worry about finding a hot spot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can go to the cover and the table of contents and copyright page on most books without any connection whatsoever.  There may occasionally be book where that information isn't part of the book, but I would expect they are, for the most part, older books.

Books with X-Ray have character information in the book, no connection needed.  I have a WiFi only model, and with airplane mode on, I've been able to check all of those things.

My first Kindle had 3G, but truthfully, I don't miss it.  I keep at least 30-40 books on my Kindles that I haven't read at all times.  Maybe more.  So I always have something to read.

And WiFi is pretty common; there's always a Starbucks or McDonald's if nothing else.


Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

See the thread labelled "Paperwhite" for a recent discussion of this. (Sorry, I'm not sure how to grab and paste a link to it, but it currently appears on my Page 2 of LTK topics.

There were a number of things that people still felt 3G was useful for. The ones I like for when you're out and about are: 

1) looking at book descriptions when you're trying to decide on the next book, 

2) an "emergency purchase" of the next book in the series when you're left hanging, and 

3) grabbing a quick sample of a book that you spot in the airport bookstore for a later try/buy decision.

It's also a nice security blanket feeling that you can go grab a book to read almost any time, even if you've already got 50 unread books lined up on your Kindle! I'm not sure that I'd strongly recommend it as necessary for anybody else, but when I get a PW I plan to get 3G for myself!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it depends on where you are.  WiFi is everywhere here in the urban area I live in; I can go a few blocks and have access to WiFi.  So, if I really did have an "emergency need" for a book, despite having 30-50 books on any particular Kindle, I can use WiFi to get it. But that's me.  What constitues an emergency differs for all of us, as does our WiFi access.  

But really, even when I only had my Kindle 1, I seldom got books as an "emergency," because it was my only Kindle and every book I purchased went directly to it.  The only time the 3G came in handy in that sense was being able to download an issue of the Washington Post when we were out of town and staying at a relative's house with no WiFi and wanted some news of a subway accident that had happened.

That being said, if your hubby is willing to get the 3G (and usually guys are all for techy upgrades) for your gift, there's no downside to getting one with 3G.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GBear, to grab a link, right click on the bold-faced subject of the thread, and copy.  Or, if using a touch screen device, press and hold on the subject and copy.  Or, click on the thread so that you are actually reading it, and copy and paste the URL of the thread.

Betsy


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I live in the boondocks, and would hate to be without my Paperwhite having the capability to download a sample or buy a book whenever I want. I often hear or read about books that sound interesting, and I want to be able to find those books as soon as possible. Could I live without 3G? Sure. Am I glad I don't have to? Absolutely!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't have 3-G on mine and don't miss it. I do most of the things that require internet access from home or my parent's house where WiFi is accessible. I have always been good about making sure I have enough content on my kindle before I leave the house, and when I go on vacation, I load a number of books I might like to read beforehand (and I can always connect to the hotel's wifi if I need something else).

That said, a use for 3-G might be the lookup on Wikipedia feature. I hardly ever use this, but just recently read Anno Dracula and that book incorporates many characters from fiction as well as historical figures, so every time I encountered a new name, I would highlight it and look it up on Wikipedia to see where that character came from. For that particular book, I found that feature very useful - even though I can't say I've used it much for other books. (Although I might use it more now that I have become more familiar with it). Unfortunately, I couldn't use that feature when I was reading at my boys' karate lessons because there was no WiFi available at the rec center. Not a big enough deal for me to want to pay for 3G, but a case where it would have come in useful.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

It'd be nice to have, but I guess the availability of wifi most places I wind up going kinda negate that.  Sure, if I were on vacation, I'd benefit from 3g...but if I'm on vacation, I'm going to be out doing vacation-y things and not sitting down to read a bunch of new stuff.

If you can get one with 3g, cool.  Go for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One thing to remember:  You have Keyboard kindle and can access the web, sort of, with the 3G connection.  You can NOT do that with the 3G on the paperwhite.  The ONLY things you can use 3G for are downloading amazon books or looking at wikipedia.  Checking email, facebook, other websites -- nope.

I haven't had 3G on any of my kindles since the Keyboard, and I didn't even use it much before that.  There was a time we were driving down to Georgia and I was able to use my K1 to look something up and settle a  . . .  we'll say 'discussion'.  This was before any of us had smart phones. 

Now, the only kindle that has 3G is my DX and it's mostly off.  I just turn it on when I send something to it.  And the DX doesn't go out and about with me -- it's my research library, rather than my fiction library.  Like Betsy, I'm in an area where you can't swing a LOLcat without finding a wifi hotspot to use, and, if necessary, I can make my own with my phone.

If he's willing to spring for 3G, maybe you can negotiate for a cool cover or carry bag or something instead. . .accessories are always good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or a GC for books.  That's what I spent the difference between the WiFi and 3G on...books!

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

It definitely matters where you live and how close you are to wifi sources. My mom, for instance, doesn't have wifi at her house - doesn't want it (doesn't want a smartphone either). 3G comes in handy since that is her primary source for getting new books. She doesn't want to run all the way into town to find a wifi hotspot, either. It just makes sense for her to have the 3G model.

I don't even notice if I'm on 3G or wifi anymore. If I'm at the local McAlister's Deli for lunch, they have wifi and I'll maybe look up a book if I finish one while reading there. A couple of our favorite lunch hangouts don't have wifi, so it's nice to have 3G kick in while there. It's just not that often that I'll be looking for something to read while out and about. The plus side of having 3G in those circumstances is letting the books sync locations back to the mother ship when pausing after lunch. That way, I can read more on my tablet later without needing to open up the K3K and have it sync.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

As others said, it's up to the individual.

Completely useless to me as my Kindle seldom leaves the house and I have WiFi.  Plus I'm in a big city and free wifi is pretty ubiquitous.  And even if not, I have the Verizon share everything plan so I can use my iPhone as a WiFi hotspot.  Also, I usually have at least a handful of unread books on my Kindle, so I've never had a need to download a book away from home anyway.

If you're not around WiFi so much, shop on the Kindle a lot, get periodicals, blogs etc. downloaded often 3G may be worth it for you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I do not have wi-fi at home or at work, I don't frequent MacDonald's and when I'm in Starbucks I want to get my drink and get out, so I opted for paperwhite with 3G.  So while at lunch, I can now download my books instead of having to find a wi-fi hotspot.  Oh, and honestly, I don't find them to be all that ubiquitous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Every place is different...but I never had trouble finding WiFi in the area we were in while in NY...and there's always plenty of time while I'm waiting for my drink at a Starbucks to download a book.  

Though, I should clarify, I seldom browse the Kindle store from my Kindle; I browse on my PC or iPad, and then have the books sent to my Kindle.  Where they download next time I turn one on in WiFi.  

Or, if it's already in my archive but not on the Kindle I'm using, I'll have it downloaded to my Kindle while within WiFi.

Different strokes.  

Betsy


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I've had my modem go out on me several times and had to wait 2 or 3 days to get an appointment. I get 3G on every Kindle so it will be there when I need it. At least it's a one time cost. If it were a monthly charge I probably wouldn't do it.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> What functions do I need 3G for aside from getting new books?


News, anytime, almost anywhere is the world on the Kindle 2 and 3. This gives an idea how the BBC may look:

http://tinyurl.com/atgbemd

A used original Kindle will lose service when crossing the Canadian border and thus is almost as bad as a smartphone 

For books, I have no need for either 3G or WiFi. Just connect to your computer by cable.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Although you can't surf on a new 3G Kindle; only books and Wikipedia...

Betsy


----------



## Jimblob (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't bother with the 3G versions either. I don't see the point tbh.

Just think of all the books you can load up on your Kindle with the money you save.

With that in mind though I am a bit of a hermit. If you travel a lot then I guess the mobile function would be of more use.


Sent from my iPad Mini LTE using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I had a Kindle 2 with 3G, got a K3 Keyboard with 3G and thought I wouldn't need it with a Paperwhite.  I receive the Paperwhite wifi for Christmas and definitely missed the convenience!  I am spoiled!  I sent it back and ordered the 3G.  Love it!  I loved my K3 but I truly really love the Paperwhite.  I love the size, the clarity and it's nice not using a light.  The front lighting is less when I'm reading in bed and hubby is happier .


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure I actually use it for much but I've always had it on all of my Kindles, _so I just want it._ If I want a sample while riding in my car I want to be able to get it.

edited to add: If the money is not a big object, I'd go for it because it's sorta like space on an iPhone or iPad. You never wish you had less but you could possibly wish you had more. I don't think you would ever regret the 3G but you might find a time that you wish you had it if you only had wireless.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I live in a rural area and don't have wifi at home, so all my Kindles are 3G. I'm not sure I've ever downloaded a book from anywhere but home, so if I ever got wifi, I could give up the 3G, but until then.... I could download to the computer and transfer via USB but don't want to. I have to do that for library books and it's a big enough pain for them.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm not sure I actually use it for much but I've always had it on all of my Kindles, _so I just want it._ If I want a sample while riding in my car I want to be able to get it.
> 
> edited to add: If the money is not a big object, I'd go for it because it's sorta like space on an iPhone or iPad. You never wish you had less but you could possibly wish you had more. I don't think you would ever regret the 3G but you might find a time that you wish you had it if you only had wireless.


Ditto for me. I have used it when out and about to download a sample of a book so I don't forget about it, or download an actual book. I also have used it to sync with another kindle that is at home so I can pick up where I left off reading. Yes, I could sync before leaving home using the wifi, but it never fails I am running out the door and forget to do that before leaving. It's not something I absolutely have to have, but it's a convenience that I like.  If money were an object, I would give it up and survive.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Ditto for me. I have used it when out and about to download a sample of a book so I don't forget about it, or download an actual book. I also have used it to sync with another kindle that is at home so I can pick up where I left off reading. Yes, I could sync before leaving home using the wifi, but it never fails I am running out the door and forget to do that before leaving. It's not something I absolutely have to have, but it's a convenience that I like.  If money were an object, I would give it up and survive.





Someone Nameless said:


> I'm not sure I actually use it for much but I've always had it on all of my Kindles, _so I just want it._ If I want a sample while riding in my car I want to be able to get it.
> 
> edited to add: If the money is not a big object, I'd go for it because it's sorta like space on an iPhone or iPad.
> You never wish you had less but you could possibly wish you had more. I don't think you would ever regret the 3G but you might find a time that you wish you had it if you only had wireless.


I agree with both of you. &#128522;


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks all!  I know I have used my 3G from time to time, but I think I can do without it. Not that it's so expensive, but I consider the Amazon case that turns the PW on and off a Must Have and I think it starts to get pricey when you consider all of those things together.

Thank you, Betsy, for pointing out that the PW can't be used like the Kindle Keyboard.  I actually like that they've made it simpler, because for me the internet on the Kindle was more of a tease than anything useful.  

Where I NEED the 3G is on my Fire.  I use it as a tablet, not an e-reader, and a few times I forgot (yes, I'm that absent-minded, not to mention spoiled by 3G) and took it out with me and couldn't use it at all!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Thanks all! I know I have used my 3G from time to time, but I think I can do without it. Not that it's so expensive, but I consider the Amazon case that turns the PW on and off a Must Have and I think it starts to get pricey when you consider all of those things together.


Love my Amazon case, think you will, too! What color do you want?



> Thank you, Betsy, for pointing out that the PW can't be used like the Kindle Keyboard. I actually like that they've made it simpler, because for me the internet on the Kindle was more of a tease than anything useful.


That's how I feel, too. I think I tried to use my web browser a couple times on my K1 and gave up; there were better options available.



> Where I NEED the 3G is on my Fire. I use it as a tablet, not an e-reader, and a few times I forgot (yes, I'm that absent-minded, not to mention spoiled by 3G) and took it out with me and couldn't use it at all!


And that's why I got the Fire HD 4G LTE. That and the gift certificate balance I had at the time. 

Let us know when you get it!

Betsy


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Love my Amazon case, think you will, too! What color do you want?


This is a MAJOR decision for me, so I better start thinking about it now!  Over the years I've noticed that no matter how many cases I may try on my various Kindles, I always wind up liking the blue ones the best. I think this is because I find blue to be such a soothing color. So, as much as I love fuschia and persimmon, I just may wind up getting the blue one. Just wish it came in a lighter shade of blue. Hint, hint, Amazon!

What color did you get? Do tell!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Although you can't surf on a new 3G Kindle; only books and Wikipedia...
> 
> Betsy


That was the deal breaker for me when I decided on the wifi version of my Kindle Touch.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I always used to buy the 3G version because while I had WiFi at home, it was sometimes hard to find it in public.

My PW is WiFi only though, because there are more hotspots, plus I can tether it to my iphone if needed. I haven't missed the 3G once.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> This is a MAJOR decision for me, so I better start thinking about it now!  Over the years I've noticed that no matter how many cases I may try on my various Kindles, I always wind up liking the blue ones the best. I think this is because I find blue to be such a soothing color. So, as much as I love fuschia and persimmon, I just may wind up getting the blue one. Just wish it came in a lighter shade of blue. Hint, hint, Amazon!
> 
> What color did you get? Do tell!


I got the honey/yellow for my PW. I was going to get the blue for my Fire until the purpley-plum color came out. I really like it.

Betsy


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

PhillyGuy said:


> News, anytime, almost anywhere is the world on the Kindle 2 and 3. This gives an idea how the BBC may look:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/atgbemd
> 
> ...


My old K2 was a US Only K2. It was the first one that came out. 
My smartphone is useless in other countries, but I thought it depended upon the service you have. Aren't both AT&T and T-Mobile international?

(Hey, I see you are from Wynnewood, PA, where my brother & his family live. Lovely town!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> My old K2 was a US Only K2. It was the first one that came out.
> My smartphone is useless in other countries, but I thought it depended upon the service you have. Aren't both AT&T and T-Mobile international?
> 
> (Hey, I see you are from Wynnewood, PA, where my brother & his family live. Lovely town!)


I think that partway through the K2 run, they introduced an international version. Originally, the K1 and K2 3G were US only.

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong; but I don't think it took until the K3s for the international version? Or did it? I'd look it up but I'm eating breakfast and too lazy. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I recall, K2's were US only, the DX started out as US only but they introduced an international version about the time they released the K3 which WAS international.  The difference was whether the cell provider was Sprint (as it was originally) or ATT (which it was later.)  The change over happened in mid 2009 I believe.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Most of the K2s were international except for those of us who bought when it first came out in early 2009 I believe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> Most of the K2s were international except for those of us who bought when it first came out in early 2009 I believe.


That's what I recalled--that it changed mid-stream. EDIT: I'm not feeling as lazy this morning, so I looked it up.

From Wikipedia:


> Second generation
> [edit]Kindle 2
> On February 10, 2009, Amazon announced the Kindle 2.[15] It became available for purchase on February 23, 2009.
> [edit]Kindle 2 international version
> ...


Betsy


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup, I got my K2 in February, 2009.  Betsy, did the article happen to mention anywhere what I paid for that K2US?  As I recall, it was close to $400!    But I was so madly in love with it, it was worth every penny.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The K1's were $399 when released in November of 2007.  Came down to $359 in May-ish of 2008.  First K2's were still at that price, as I recall, but then the price dropped within a few months.  Or maybe they were released at the reduced price -- around $259, maybe?  I never got one of those so can't go back through my orders and chck.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The K1's were $399 when released in November of 2007. Came down to $359 in May-ish of 2008. First K2's were still at that price, as I recall, but then the price dropped within a few months. Or maybe they were released at the reduced price -- around $259, maybe? I never got one of those so can't go back through my orders and chck.


When the K2US was released, it was $359.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I would get the 3G, assuming it was available on the Kindle I wanted.  I buy probably half my books either on my train to work, or in the bedroom, where the wifi doesn't reach too well.  It's worth the convenience to me.  I would rethink that if it was a monthly fee, or if the only Kindle with 3G didn't have the other features I like, but it would be a hard decision.  It's probably not as important if you tend to plan better, or stay near wifi.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The K2 was $299 when I decided I wanted a Kindle, and I was too cheap to buy at that price.  I ordered in early October 2009, within seconds (really!) of seeing a banner announcing a price cut to $259.  I got one of the last K2 US versions, they announced the international version within two weeks of my US version arriving!  I seriously considered returning my US version for the international, and now it seems silly that I didn't!  But I'm also glad, because then I might not have ordered a K3 when they came out, and I liked the K3 screen much better than the K2.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

I wouldn't buy a TV without stereo or a car without a spare tire.  The Fire with just WiFi was a deal breaker.  As soon as the 4G Fire came out I got it.  I have my newspapers delivered to my Kindle and if I'm not near WiFi, I still get it.  I can surf the Web too anytime.  My original Kindle and my DX both had 3G.

I guess I'm just spoiled . . .lol!


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

I did not get 3G on either my older K3 or my PW.

I was able to find wifi in Tibet and download the NewYorker.

I really do not see the need.

SoCal


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I considered the PW 3g model, but decided 3g wasn't a necessity for me,  so I went with the WiFi only model. I have the Kindle app on my phone, if there was a book i had to have instantly and was not near WiFi I could just download it and start reading it on my phone until I had access to WiFi. I would go with a 3g model if I did not have WiFi at home or it was not easy for me to get to. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had 3G since my K2. I think it makes a big difference if you have a smartphone. You can use it to make those spontaneous purchases or sample orders and have them sent to the Kindle when you get to a wifi area, or sent to the Kindle app for immediate "emergency" reading.  

I've seen notices of free books while lunching at Disney World and snagged them on my phone. A lot depends on where you live and where you use your Kindle the most. I don't have 3G on my Fire or iPad Mini either. We do have it on the 1st gen iPad we still have and I use, and we've kept it Mostly because it has 3G. But honestly we've only turned on the 3G once or twice, when we first got it. We just use our iPhones for checking mail, Facebook, even KB. One time I did force a McDonald's stop so I could purchase a free App of the Day for the Fire (hey, it was Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown book, and those are awesome apps!).  Android apps are one thing I can't purchase with my iPhone. 

In short, your lifestyle and other devices can really help you make the decision. Me, I'd rather put the extra money towards a cover instead of 3G.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Olmanrivah said:


> I wouldn't buy a TV without stereo or a car without a spare tire. The Fire with just WiFi was a deal breaker. As soon as the 4G Fire came out I got it. I have my newspapers delivered to my Kindle and if I'm not near WiFi, I still get it. I can surf the Web too anytime. My original Kindle and my DX both had 3G.
> 
> I guess I'm just spoiled . . .lol!


See, and I have two Fires. I got the original, and then sold it on when the HD models came out and bought one of those. I splurged for a 4G one as well. And I find I hardly ever use the 4G.

So, as with most things, YMMV.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

SoCal said:


> I was able to find wifi in Tibet and download the NewYorker.
> 
> I really do not see the need.
> 
> SoCal


But Gosh, I hardly ever go to Tibet . . . . lol!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Olmanrivah said:


> But Gosh, I hardly ever go to Tibet . . . . lol!




On the other hand, you probably _won't_ find WiFi on I70 in the middle of Kansas. . . . . but there are probably cell towers. 

Again, YMMV. Arguably, if you can wait until you stop, the various 'food and fuel' places along the road may have Wifi.

I must admit there's something very cool about finishing a book and being able to get the next one while riding in a car going 60 MPH down the highway.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, really the only questions that one needs to ask themselves in order to decide on this issue are:

1. How often do you download books, update blogs/periodicals etc.?
2. How often are you around Wifi when you need to do so?


For me the answer two the first is a few time a month at most as I'm not a super heavy reader and don't do any blogs, newspapers etc. on my Kindle--I do that stuff on my iPad.  And number 2 is almost always since my Kindle rarely leaves the house and I'll always have wifi at home, a have wifi every at work (wifi in every building on campus) and I'm in a big city where free wifi is very easy to find with all the coffee shops, pubs, fast food places etc. that offer it.

The smartphone consideration noted above is a good one as well.  Especially for those like me who have the ability to use their smartphone as a wifi hot spot.  So even if I can't find free wifi, I can always use that, thus I never get 3G on other devices (Kindle, iPad etc.) since I always have a hot spot with me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, really the only questions that one needs to ask themselves in order to decide on this issue are:
> 
> 1. How often do you download books, update blogs/periodicals etc.?
> 2. How often are you around Wifi when you need to do so?
> ...


good questions...
1. a few times a week.
2. not often enough. since i do not have wi-fi at home (and am quite happy that way), there's no wi-fi on the Manhattan Bridge, do not have wi-fi at work, and do not have a cell phone (and am quite happy to not have one).


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

So here we are again with our Wi-Fi down.  Second time this year.  My husband kept trying to tell me it was the Kindles that were at fault.  All three of them at the same time.  So I spent an entire day proving to him it was the Wi-Fi.  Sure glad I have a couple of older Kindles that have 3G while I order in new Wi-Fi modems, etc.  It allows me to check the email and do minor things while I wait.  So my advice, is get the full 3G that is still on the Kindle Keyboard 3 and the Kindle DX.  I bought a used KK3 with Wi-Fi & 3G and it has been worth every penny to have it on hand for these outages.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Again though, that's moot if you have a smartphone that works as a wifi hot spot.   Great for back up internet when the main internet is down (which is thankfully rare in my condo building where the internet is provided through the condo fees--with 360 units on one network they're pretty good at maintaining it and getting it fixed quickly when down.

But yeah, 3G Kindles are great piece of mind for people who don't have or want a smartphone, people who are on the go a ton, people who aren't tech savvy at all and don't want to deal with wifi at home etc.  So it's great that they keep making them as they are the better option for a lot of people still.


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, really the only questions that one needs to ask themselves in order to decide on this issue are:
> 
> 1. How often do you download books, update blogs/periodicals etc.?
> 2. How often are you around Wifi when you need to do so?


1. Everyday ( my newspaper and mags )
2. 3 times a week sometimes more. Being retired sometimes I don't go out and no WiFi at home.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Again though, that's moot if you have a smartphone that works as a wifi hot spot.  Great for back up internet when the main internet is down (which is thankfully rare in my condo building where the internet is provided through the condo fees--with 360 units on one network they're pretty good at maintaining it and getting it fixed quickly when down.
> 
> But yeah, 3G Kindles are great piece of mind for people who don't have or want a smartphone, people who are on the go a ton, people who aren't tech savvy at all and don't want to deal with wifi at home etc. So it's great that they keep making them as they are the better option for a lot of people still.


And I've never even felt the need to use my phone as a hotspot. I just do whatever I want to do on the phone itself if I'm not near wifi. To wifi or not to wifi is definitely one of those YMMV things.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Meemo said:


> And I've never even felt the need to use my phone as a hotspot. I just do whatever I want to do on the phone itself if I'm not near wifi. To wifi or not to wifi is definitely one of those YMMV things.


I mostly do the same. But I will sometimes use it to update newspaper apps on my wifi only iPad. Particularly the New York Times since my subscription plan only covers the tablet app and website (it's like another $5 to also get the phone version which isn't worth it to me as i don't read on my phone much).

It's also great when traveling as I can just use that to get online and do work on my laptop instead of paying $10-15 a day for wifi at the conference hotel etc.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

I am ordering the 3G. I personally cannot imagine why anyone would not pay the extra for it. You can get books anywhere in the world!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlematt said:


> I am ordering the 3G. I personally cannot imagine why anyone would not pay the extra for it. You can get books anywhere in the world!!


Well, where I live, Wifi is pretty ubiquitous. We have it at home, and most casual eating places have it. There are even public county-provided hotspots here and there.

AND, I already have devices that can access the cell network and generate a hotspot so the kindle can connect.

But, yeah, the original kindle stood out from other e-readers because of the nearly always/everywhere connectivity. There were readers before that -- even for relatively competitive prices. What they didn't have is the store size, and instant accessibility -- you still needed to connect the device to your computer, download your books and move them over.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yep, same with me.  And not everyone who has a Kindle is a super avid reader that's downloading books all the time.  Lately I get through 1-2 books most months, and have 1- or 15 unread purchases on my Kindle.  So I don't have much of a need to download books very often, and I don't do blogs or periodicals on my Kindle as I prefer my iPad for that stuff.

So 3G is pretty useless for me.  Even more so given my Kindle pretty much never leaves my house other than for out of town trips or staying over at the girlfriend's place (who also has wifi) since there isn't much need to carry it around since I really only read it in bed at night.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I had a 3G kindle keyboard, and it was the first one I sold. Maybe I should have given that to my mother instead of my wifi keyboard. But she has an iphone so I don't see where she'd need 3G. Between the two, I did use the 3G when I went out of town on vacation for a few days, and once or twice to look at a map while out in the car. Mostly, though, I didn't need the 3G, and I didn't enjoy getting messages on it when wifi/3G was turned off. I would get messages that said documents were waiting to be delivered over wifi! (This occurred when I had news coming from Calibre but forgot to turn on the wifi). It was annoying to receive those messages.

So I ordered my Paperwhite with wifi only and will order any subsequent devices without 3G also. I don't have data on my phone, but I don't need it on my Kindle either. I usually keep 300 or more books on it at any one time. So why would I need to suddenly go to the Amazon store to order another one!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

booklover888 said:


> I had a 3G kindle keyboard, and it was the first one I sold. Maybe I should have given that to my mother instead of my wifi keyboard. But she has an iphone so I don't see where she'd need 3G. Between the two, I did use the 3G when I went out of town on vacation for a few days, and once or twice to look at a map while out in the car. Mostly, though, I didn't need the 3G, and I didn't enjoy getting messages on it when wifi/3G was turned off. I would get messages that said documents were waiting to be delivered over wifi! (This occurred when I had news coming from Calibre but forgot to turn on the wifi). It was annoying to receive those messages.
> 
> So I ordered my Paperwhite with wifi only and will order any subsequent devices without 3G also. I don't have data on my phone, but I don't need it on my Kindle either. *I usually keep 300 or more books on it at any one time.* So why would I need to suddenly go to the Amazon store to order another one!


Is that all?  

Seriously, though, this is definitely a YMMV sort of thing. . . .and it's good that there are many choices!


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is that all?
> 
> Seriously, though, this is definitely a YMMV sort of thing. . . .and it's good that there are many choices!


  that's on my Paperwhite.....around 500 on my Touch and another 500 on my Sony


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

I got 3G and I love it.  I don't have wi-fi nor any plans to get it at any point in the next six months or so.


----------



## .z.z.z.z.z. (Jun 16, 2012)

.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

If you go into your wifi settings, bring up your network and choose 'forget', 3G should work fine. I know that's how it works on the Touch and PW and if memory serves, the K3 as well.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

andybutch13 said:


> Thanks 7vn11vn for the advice,
> 
> I just tried it out now, but the Kindle I have doesn't give the option to forget other people's networks. It allows me to 'forget' mine when I'm connected to it, but then it still shows up as in range, and the 3G simply won't kick in unless there are no signals in range at all! =[
> 
> ...


That seems a bit odd. What happens if you just go to Kindle Store? It should not connect to an unknown wifi network without your permission, so it should just switch on 3g and go.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have had this happen to me as well, but I did not know why. It happened wth my K3. The few tmes it did not work, it did eventually work.


----------



## laa0325 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had 3G Kindles since the K2. I rarely used it with my Touch, and I was thinking of just getting WiFi when I ordered the Paperwhite. But my son plays baseball and we'll be traveling, staying in hotels, spending hours at the fields in between games, etc. So I opted for 3G again only for that reason.  For normal daily usage at home, I never needed the 3G.


----------

